

Blackberry Curve outsells iPhone in Q1 - stcredzero
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-10232697-62.html

======
mattyb
As someone who owns a Curve (and whose girlfriend has an iPhone 3G), I must
say that I'm very happy with my choice. I definitely prefer the physical
keyboard, one inbox for SMS/email, a bright flash for the camera (although
picture quality is markedly worse), and I much prefer navigating with the
trackball in most applications, including the browser. The iPhone has much
better media features (some would say the Curve essentially has none) and
complete web rendering is damn nice, but I find the BlackBerry experience
satisfactory, and I haven't even seen a Bold in action. HN renders just fine,
thankfully.

The App Store is a huge thorn in RIM's side. The Maps app is much better
suited for the iPhone than the BlackBerry. Just a few months ago, my gf and I
were trying to navigate around Boston (in a car) and her iPhone came to the
rescue. It tears me up that AT&T has both the Bold and the iPhone, but if
Verizon gets the (full-featured) iPhone, I might not defect.

------
swlevy
Another factor is simply price: the Curve on T-mobile (US) with equivalent
voice/data service can be $20-$30 cheaper per month than iPhone on AT&T, even
though the devices both retail for about $200 initially.

~~~
mattyb
Very true. Best Buy is selling the 8330 (Verizon's Curve) for $39 this week
(at least in NY); even on an off week, it's normally $100 there, which is a
comparatively low barrier to entry into the smartphone market. I've seen 5 of
my friends get Curves in the last 6 months.

------
stcredzero
I predicted it!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=264246>

~~~
jcl
Well, it's probably not an influx of disappointed iPhone users so much as
Blackberry grabbing a greater share of non-smartphone (dumbphone?) users than
iPhone.

If you're a happy T-Mobile user, for instance, and you want to upgrade without
switching to AT&T, iPhone isn't an option.

~~~
josefresco
Not the dumbphone market, it's the business market. This phone only eats into
Apple's iPhone business from the biz side, it's not a head-to-head.

Exclusive AT&T deal hurts Apple in this case but that will change soon.

~~~
codeodor
It's not been just the business market in my experience. I know two people
within the last two months who opted for the Curve over the iPhone.

------
gsiener
As someone living in a foreign country, T-mobile's UMA feature is a huge win.
Their international bberry data rates are great as well.

~~~
madh
The UMA feature is underrated. Being able to SMS and make and receive phone
calls wherever there is free Wi-Fi (now lots of places) or a T-Mobile HotSpot
is fantastic. Definitely has a 'the future is here now' effect, for me at
least.

~~~
lallysingh
I get that feeling from wireless printing.

------
tsally
More importantly, RIM has 3 of the top 5 spots.

------
codeodor
Because AT&T charge Apple prices for service for the iPhone.

